# JasperReport



## schänz (29. Mrz 2008)

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem mit meinen Reports.
Mit dem unten angeführten Code erzeuge ich ca. 100 Reports. Meine Frage lautet nun, ob es irgendwie möglich ist aus den 100 Reports einen Report mit 100 Seiten zu machen.


```
List lehrerlist = new ArrayList();

for (int i = 0; i < Pl_init.llist.size(); i++)
{
lehrerlist.add(Pl_init.llist.get(i).getPrueflist() );

ds = new JRBeanCollectionDataSource(lehrerlist);
String reportname = "./reports/lehrer.jasper";
InputStream fis = this.getClass().getClassLoader().getResourceAsStre am(reportname);
JasperPrint print = JasperFillManager.fillReport(fis, params, ds);
JasperViewer jv = new JasperViewer(print);
jv.setVisible(true);
}
```


Danke im Voraus!


----------



## foobar (29. Mrz 2008)

Ja, ungefähr so:

```
JasperPrint allPages = new JasperPrint();
for (int i = 0; i < Pl_init.llist.size(); i++)
{
lehrerlist.add(Pl_init.llist.get(i).getPrueflist() );

ds = new JRBeanCollectionDataSource(lehrerlist);
String reportname = "./reports/lehrer.jasper";
InputStream fis = this.getClass().getClassLoader().getResourceAsStre am(reportname);
JasperPrint print = JasperFillManager.fillReport(fis, params, ds);
for (JRPrintPage p: print.getPages())
{
  allPages.addPage(p);
}
JasperViewer jv = new JasperViewer(print);
jv.setVisible(true);
}
```

Du mußt einfach alle Seiten die du erstellt einem neuen JasperPrint-Objekt hinzufügen.


----------



## schänz (29. Mrz 2008)

Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.

Leider bekomme ich bei
   for (JRPrintPage p: print.getPages())
einen Fehler: incompatible types, found Java.lang.object, required net.sf.jasperreports.engine.JRPrintPage


----------



## foobar (30. Mrz 2008)

Dann mußte das so schreiben:

```
for (Object obj: print.getPages())
{
 JRPrintPage p = (JRPrintPage)obj;
 ....
}
```


----------



## schänz (1. Apr 2008)

Danke es funktioniert jz zwar, mit

```
for(Object obj: print.getPages())
{
        JRPrintPage p = (JRPrintPage) obj;
        allPages.addPage(p);
}
JasperViewer jv = new JasperViewer(allPages);
jv.setVisible(true);
```
JEDOCH gibt er statt der richtigen Reports nur zwei kleine Rechtecke in der Mitte der Seite aus.


----------

